# Poljot Watch Repair



## system11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Does anyone know of a company who fixes Poljot watches? I've got one of the Spitfire chronographs which needs some care and attention. I'd especially like to hear from someone who has actually used a company, but any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

If Roy, our forum host, isn't available then give Steve Burrage a try - [email protected] - both are watch repairers of the first water.

Julian (L)


----------



## stewy (Aug 13, 2008)

Julian Latham said:


> If Roy, our forum host, isn't available then give Steve Burrage a try - [email protected] - both are watch repairers of the first water.
> 
> Julian (L)


hi i have a few poljot watches and need a repair for one of them i contacted poljot and they gave me the phone number for their official repair centre in london on the strand tel:- 02075838115 and ask for Tim.

hope this helps


----------

